# Posts Per Page



## garyh (Nov 19, 2008)

Is there a way to change the posts shown per page?  I'm not sure why, but EN World seems to have just shifted from 30 per page to 20, and I'd like to set that back to 30 (I'm just used to it).  Can this be done?


----------



## Tiny Little Raven (Nov 19, 2008)

I just noticed this. I'd like to go back to the 30 posts per page format too.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 19, 2008)

I'ts a setting in your account somewhere.  I'm not sure exactly where, though.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2008)

Morrus said:


> I'ts a setting in your account somewhere.  I'm not sure exactly where, though.




Except that the only option allowed is the "Forum Default". I think Michael disabled the ability to change it during the "Great Slow".


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 19, 2008)

It definitely seems to have changed across the board over night.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 19, 2008)

It really stinks, BTW.


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 23, 2008)

I do not seem to have a choice about the # of posts per page regardless of what I choose in my options.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 23, 2008)

Arnwyn said:


> It really stinks, BTW.




Agreed.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Thanee (Dec 8, 2008)

garyh said:


> Is there a way to change the posts shown per page?  I'm not sure why, but EN World seems to have just shifted from 30 per page to 20, and I'd like to set that back to 30 (I'm just used to it).  Can this be done?




Ah, that's why some of the links havn't worked anymore, where the page-number was part of the URL. 

Bye
Thanee


----------

